# Stuck in the fence!



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I like post & rail where they congregate with a hotwire on the top. Like near a gate or where you feed them. Also looks neater as well. If the rest is pasture, whatever is easy, I use 4 strands of high tensile as we have trees falling on it. Allows me to saw off the tree & tighten at the random tighteners attachments. I've had some extremely big trees fall on that fence & it's once broken a wire once. Very easy replacement. Except I find you need 2 people to put in a tightener because of awkwardness of it. Had this kind of set up for 20 years, been absolutely safe so far.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

turn the electric back on. and run two strands on the inside of your fence no matter what it is made of. One on the top and one about 1.5 foot off the ground. Sturdy wood fences with no electric become unsturdy scratching posts as soon as warmer weather hits.


----------



## BigGreyHorse (Sep 28, 2009)

What Joe said but don't forget the gates. Had a draft take a tube gate down and manage to slip his foot sideways between the tubes. Of course with the foot flat on the ground, it wasn't coming back out. Found him just standing in the gate. Thankfully, he wasn't inclined to try and run with a 10ft gate on around his leg so he let me turn his foot and get him loose.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Mine was stuck in some vines. He might have been standing there overnight as a big area was pawed. I had to cut him out.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

When I was a kid i witnessed a horses running full speed, stepping on a small patch of ice, fell, slid under the bottom rail of 3 rail/post fencing, and get stuck there. He was 3 at most, TB, but calm as could be. I ran over to him, put a halter on him and was able to remove the bottom rail so he could get out. Luckily, the only damage done was to that one rail. He walked away without a scratch.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> turn the electric back on. and run two strands on the inside of your fence no matter what it is made of. One on the top and one about 1.5 foot off the ground. Sturdy wood fences with no electric become unsturdy scratching posts as soon as warmer weather hits.


I've got to agree with Joe, and that's exactly how my woven wire fence is constructed.

Hot wire above the top, and 18 inches up from the bottom on 5" stand-offs.


----------

